# Earth sciences/ Environmental Geography/ Geography courses.



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Curious if anyone here has ever studied a course as such and could someone explain the differences in:

Geography,
Environmental Geography,
Environmental Sciences,
Earth Sciences,

What is each course like, were can it lead career wise and does anyone work in any of these fields?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Magentastraberry (May 27, 2012)

This is speculation on my part...

Doesn't Geography cover the whole board? You learn how to make maps and focus on details of specific areas but it can be anything whether it's data about the land, population, people's social economic standing, etc. Environmental geography is specific as that it is specifically about the environment and earth.

I think Earth Science is more along the lines of Geology... Environmental science would be more about environmental changes happening in the earth where as earth science is simply about how the earth functions. So in environmental science you may talk a lot more about climate change, aquifer pollution, etc. whereas in earth science you simply focus a lot on rock type, volcanic activity, etc.- how the earth functions.

But you should see a counselor and ask


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Magentastraberry said:


> This is speculation on my part...
> 
> Doesn't Geography cover the whole board? You learn how to make maps and focus on details of specific areas but it can be anything whether it's data about the land, population, people's social economic standing, etc. Environmental geography is specific as that it is specifically about the environment and earth.
> 
> ...


Cheers!!

It's complicated because no course is the same and all of the subjects overlap each other but none of them cover everything, yet they are all quite similar to one another. Although your post does gives me an idea of where some of the differences are.


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

What do you want to do with your qualification once you've got it? What's the future vision?

(I accidentally ended up in conservation after doing a BSc in Archaeology, it wasn't the plan, but then there wasn't really a plan...


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Nevermind_me said:


> What do you want to do with your qualification once you've got it? What's the future vision?
> 
> (I accidentally ended up in conservation after doing a BSc in Archaeology, it wasn't the plan, but then there wasn't really a plan...


I've no idea what I want to do, the careers the courses lead into don't interest me all that very much to be entirely honest although you never know really but the content in some of the courses sounds very interesting!! and I might really enjoy it and discover my passion. At the least it equips you with a lot of transferable knowledge and skills for many different careers.


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

Raain said:


> At the least it equips you with a lot of transferable knowledge and skills for many different careers.


Totally, and it is good at making you think about small processes and how they relate to the big ones. You also have to look at legislation, and there's lots of interesting political and cultural stuff bunged in too. It's a rich and varied seam to mine 

I did Archaeology because I had absolutely no idea what I wanted to do and it led me along a very interesting path. I worked hard at the bits I liked and ignored the bits I didn't ;o) (I don't really recommend doing that if you can help it, writing a dissertation in 2.5 weeks is actually hell on toast)

And don't worry if it doesn't work out - my first plan was electrical engineering with music technology which was a total disaster, but I was able to change courses.... if your university likes you and you can convince people you made a mistake but want to fix it, I am sure they would let you transfer. A lot of people go without any idea why they are doing what they are doing or where it will lead them, especially these days!

What are your interests currently? If this was an idea world, what would be your ideal path?


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Nevermind_me said:


> What are your interests currently? If this was an idea world, what would be your ideal path?


Ughh Well that's too difficult to answer. This is actually my second attempt at forging a career or deciding what to do and I haven't the slightest clue really, other than the fact that University would very likely be good for me right now and the course sounds like something I am interested in and might enjoy, or I could easily just as likely completely hate it I don't know but in either circumstance I'd really have to stick it out.


----------

